# Your Help Required Ladies In Dog Chat - Vet Checks At Cat Shows



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone

There is a thread in dog chat about breed standards, and its become apparent that dogs entering shows arent vet checked on entry. I have shown my moggies a few times, and help out a friend and her purebreed felines ( i wont type the breed as i dont have her permission and she might not want to be identified on a public forum).

Anyway, i have described as best i can what i have seen a vet do for a vet check - and what the vets have told me they are looking for etc. Could any of you much more experienced ladies help out and describe a full vet check?

thanks xxx


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

my boys last vet check included

1) claw check - are they clipped?
2) bits check - is he neutered? (yes-required for moggy adults)
3) any open wounds, signs of illness?
4) are vaccinations up to date?
5) is he distressed/suffering?
6) any fleas/mites/livestock of any kind?

I asked the vet what they were checking. Basically is just checking that the cat is in suitable condition and met show requirements (claws clipped and if entered as a neuter they are)


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

At shows they look for anything that could be contagious really. Discharge from eyes or nose, check inside the mouth, check the ears are clean, check for sores/wounds or other possible signs of ringworm (sometimes check between the toes), check their coat for fleas or dirts, check general weight and muscle tone, check adults boys have 2 bits, some feel the abdomen. Same kind of things a vet does when you take them in really. Some are more thorough than others.

Some ridiculously picky -like the idiot who vetted out a friends cat for a small patch of hair missing on his ear, and I mean small, about 2-3mm in diameter, and claimed it was ring worm (when she took him to her vet straight after he asked if a blind man galloping by on a fast horse had diagnosed it!!!!) and judging by the sight of some cats sat in pens with gunky eyes and sneezing - some aren't picky enough.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I sometimes think vetting in is a joke. Some vets look at the cat for all of 2 seconds and pass them clear :yikes: :yikes: Though some are quite thorough. I have to say at the TICA show I went to my kitten was given a VERY thorough inspection which i thought was good. The American Vet also really like my "kitty" so i guess that's why she took so long stoking and kissing him too, LOL...:thumbsup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Some TICA shows aren't vetted at all. Not sure if its something that was put into general practice but its certainly been discussed.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah I know! I wouldn't go to a NON Vetted show. 

My cat came home from the tica show in december and within 12 hrs was puking his guts up, then a couple of my others started  

Luckily it must have been some 24hr bug thing as everyone was back to normal with in a few days but it made me think that in and out those pens all day ain't such a great idea.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

tis one thing I do like about GCCF is that they at least stick to one pen, so as long as the neighbours are healthy then not much chance of yours catching anything... as the judges trolley is disinfected after each cat and the 2 I went to it had a ripoff paper cover too, both times Indy has been fine healthwise


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I have heard of cats coming home from GCCF shows with sickness bugs as well, I think it is quite common at shows. That said I am not overly keen on the holding pens at TICA, at least at the Supreme the cats are sat on their own white blanket in the pens.

I did hear at one TICA show of a cat having explosive diarrhoea in one of the holding pens, a vet was called but because apparently he/she looked seemingly healthy was allowed to stay in the show :w00t: I wasn't at that show, but had I been I would not have been happy with that. I also hope that pen was not used again at that show, because there is no way they could have cleaned that out properly.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> I have heard of cats coming home from GCCF shows with sickness bugs as well, I think it is quite common at shows. That said I am not overly keen on the holding pens at TICA, at least at the Supreme the cats are sat on their own white blanket in the pens.
> 
> I did hear at one TICA show of a cat having explosive diarrhoea in one of the holding pens, a vet was called but because apparently he/she looked seemingly healthy was allowed to stay in the show :w00t: I wasn't at that show, but had I been I would not have been happy with that. I also hope that pen was not used again at that show, because there is no way they could have cleaned that out properly.


oh yes i know it can happen at gccf too! i just think it's nice the cat stays in it's pen and not pens used by lots of cats before. plus all that stuff they spray on, my cat hated the smell of it, was licking it off his paws and u could clearly see he hated the taste and he was just not happy with it all.


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi i agree my cat hated the smell and taste


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi jut realised i hv put 3 smiley faces in this dont know how i did that didnt mean to. stillgetting used to computer and site


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Some ridiculously picky -like the idiot who vetted out a friends cat for a small patch of hair missing on his ear, and I mean small, about 2-3mm in diameter, and claimed it was ring worm (when she took him to her vet straight after he asked if a blind man galloping by on a fast horse had diagnosed it!!!!) and judging by the sight of some cats sat in pens with gunky eyes and sneezing - some aren't picky enough.


i had that once with one of my maine coons, as a kitten he went after the big cats and one took a swipe at his ear, leaving a little scar for all his life....and oon two occasions it was picked up at vetting in, would they believe it was a scar?....would they hell.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I had that too with my ori black neuter. Before I bred he used to go out. A cat came into the garden and he stood his ground, but ended up with two small scars on the back of one of his ears for his trouble. This was weeks before the Supreme - major panic as any pinky skin shines out like a beacon in a black coat. Vet never questioned it. Three months after it happened at the SC, the vetting in vet made a fuss about them and how she didn't like the look of them. I told her what they were and she turned to her colleague and in a loud voice said, as though I was lying "would you accept those as an injury". He looked at her as though she was insane and said yes straight away. My heart was pumping though. They were never questioned again, and he went on to be a UK Gr Pr!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

bloody fussy vets


----------

